# Toucan Mirror Polish



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Did some polishing on Toucan's forks


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the mirror polish on steel always looks better than rough, good job irfan, funny this does not look like a knife?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

PUKKKAAA! Nice indeed


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Suave!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool!
Don't tell Dayhiker!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job, what did you use for polish compound?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Very cool!
> Don't tell Dayhiker!


Hah! As a matter of fact I'm getting ready to spray mine with Dip-It.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

shiny!


----------

